# Guide Data checker module for TiVoweb



## mrtickle

Please see the original thread is here first.

I've done a quick update today to check SPs a bit more thoroughly to catch "orphaned" episodes and new rogue SPs that Tribune keep creating   . You can now also see the TmsID of every SP linked to, as well as the number of upcoming episode of each series. There is some fuzzy logic to warn of possible childless / kidnapped SPs.

Beware of unavoidable false positives - in my own SP list these are flagged as warnings but are actually different, as they are different series:
Just a Minute - long-running radio series + Discovery Kids TV series
The Armando Iannucci Shows - C4 TV series + different radio series
The Apprentice - BBC2 UK series + BBC2 USA series (Tribune used to get around this by appending USA, eg "The Weakest Link USA" to differentiate)
Absolute Power - radio series + TV series
Arena - BBC2/4 TV series + a movie
The Late Edition BBC2/4 Marcus Brigstoke series + Late Edition CNN series

Hope this helps someone record a programme they would otherwise have missed 

The AltEPG release, 1.60b, is here:
http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=949

[Edit: v1.05j and screenshot added 25th Aug 2010]
[Edit: v1.05j removed, link to 1.06b added 13th Aug 2011]


----------



## Fozzie

Excellent stuff mrtickle, thanks. It caught a few changes in TmsIDs; I thought I was missing a few recordings! I can't believe that Extras on BBC2 is already showing up with a new TmsID; it's only just started showing!

Thanks again. This will be very useful


----------



## mrtickle

Cool, not a prob! Glad it's not just me that gets split season passes - now all we need to do is get them fixed


----------



## Fozzie

I keep getting this:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_gdchecker '/orphansps' ''
can't read "anyresultsdisplayed": no such variable
while executing
"if {$anyresultsdisplayed == 1 && $founddesiredtmsid == 0 && $desiredtmsid != ""} {
append warnings [tr "" [td "COLSPAN=2" "Warning - This SP'..."
(procedure "action_spsearch" line 150)
invoked from within
"action_spsearch $title $tmsid"
(procedure "action_orphansps" line 142)
invoked from within
"action_orphansps $chan "" $env"
(procedure "::action_gdchecker" line 20)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I've tried completely stopping and re-starting Tivoweb but still the same. Any ideas mrtickle?


----------



## mrtickle

Hmm. I sometimes get the "no such variable" error with various different modules seemingly at random. I suspect my own disc.

In this case, anyresultsdisplayed should be defined at the top of proc action_spsearch. It is in my copy . Try deleting the gdchecker.itcl file from the tivo, ftping a new copy of that file from your PC and then reboot the TiVo for luck.


----------



## Fozzie

Ta. Just tried that but still exactly the same error??


----------



## sanderton

mrtickle said:


> Hmm. I sometimes get the "no such variable" error with various different modules seemingly at random. I suspect my own disc.
> 
> In this case, anyresultsdisplayed should be defined at the top of proc action_spsearch. It is in my copy .


No it's not - you've declared it as a global, but that does not initialise it; only assigning it a value does that.


----------



## Fozzie

Ok, I just tried a bit of self-help. First I tried setting it to 0 (just after it's declared) but got some very strange results. So, I tried setting it to 1 and now all seems ok. Have I fixed it or did I just get lucky for my current scenario?!


----------



## spid3r

I run Tivoweb Plus (which I thought _is_ 1.9.4 with the extra ahem abilities), I get this error after it has shown me the output of several SPs below the error. It seems to have messed up after SP no 6 Bad Girls (SH867352) ITV1LON No matches found in the current Guide Data.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_gdchecker '/orphansps' ''
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set series [db $db openid $fsid]
set seriesfsid 0
if { $series != "" } {
set seriesfsid [dbobj $series fsid]
set t..."
(procedure "action_spsearch" line 83)
invoked from within
"action_spsearch $title $tmsid"
(procedure "action_orphansps" line 142)
invoked from within
"action_orphansps $chan "" $env"
(procedure "::action_gdchecker" line 20)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## iankb

You often get the _errDbNotFound _ error when the MFS filesystem has allocation errors. Try running _mfscheck_ at the bash prompt.


----------



## sanderton

Sometimes TiVo TCL just seems to lose its connection to the database. It's erratic and umpredictable.


----------



## iankb

If it's unpredictable, then it's probably a resource problem (e.g. too many concurrent database handles, resource leaking, etc), and a reboot may well clear it. If it's repeatable, then I suspect a logical or physical database problem. Mfscheck should find physical problems, but not necessarily logical problems.


----------



## spid3r

Hmm. I restarted when I first installed it and got the problem last night. It didn't help. I've just run mfscheck and got:

[/var/tmp] %mfscheck
EventSwitcher stopped
mfscheck scan begins
Checking reference counts
All reference counts are OK.
mfscheck scan ends
mfscheck: 0 fatal errors, 0 severe errors, 0 warnings.

You must manually restart the EventSwitcher
[/var/tmp] %

I've restarted again and I still get the error. Does it definitely work with Tivoweb+ for you people?


----------



## mrtickle

sanderton said:


> No it's not - you've declared it as a global, but that does not initialise it; only assigning it a value does that.


Thanks - will fix.


----------



## mrtickle

iankb said:


> If it's unpredictable, then it's probably a resource problem (e.g. too many concurrent database handles, resource leaking, etc), and a reboot may well clear it. If it's repeatable, then I suspect a logical or physical database problem. Mfscheck should find physical problems, but not necessarily logical problems.


Indeed, but it can also be the TiVo being busy. TiVoweb runs at a lower priority so that the TiVo UI can carry on, and calls a "RetryTransaction" routine so that hopefully eventually it'll get what it needs from the database if the TiVo isn't too busy. Sometimes if the TiVo is too busy, RetryTransaction runs out of attempts and returns an error - in these case you have to reload the page in TiVoweb to make it try again. It usually works the 2nd time. There are also notes about 'Lock Conflict' or 'Background Holdoff' in the TiVoweb readme file.

Anyway in this case the problem was a schoolboy error of mine, thanks to Sanderton for spotting it.

I've attached v1.04 to the first post in this thread. (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## iankb

mrtickle said:


> Indeed, but it can also be the TiVo being busy.


But then I find processor time is a very useful resource.


----------



## Fozzie

mrtickle said:


> I've attached v1.04 to the first post in this thread. (Fingers crossed!)


Ooops (from Tivoweb console):



Code:


gdchecker
NONE missing close-brace
    while compiling
"proc action_orphansps {chan path env} { ..."
    (file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/gdchecker.itcl" line 533)
    invoked from within
"source $module "


----------



## mrtickle

That's another of the random errors I get (with UI on my installation). When I re-ftp the file to the tivo and restart it works. Could you try that please? If that doesn't work, I don't know what else to suggest - assuming the zip file I uploaded wasn't corrupted which I'll check now.


----------



## Fozzie

Already tried mrtickle. Will double check...


----------



## mrtickle

ok. I've checked, and the file in the zip was correct.

The errors I mentioned before on my TiVo are like this:


> Loading modules...
> 20040118-backup
> NONE extra characters after close-quote
> while compiling
> "puts $chan "can easily occur - check carefully b}..."
> (file "./modules/20040118-backup.itcl" line 2438)
> invoked from within
> "source $module "


This example is angra's backup module (http://www.boygenius.co.uk/tivo/index.html). I know it's ok and nothing has changed, but the error doesn't go away until I re-upload the file. Then later if I re-upload a new version of something (ui2 in today's case) the backup module decides it's corrupted again. I'm not sure what is going on here, maybe I have too many modules or not enough memory allocated to tivoweb, or what!


----------



## Fozzie

Grrrrr...
Re-downloaded, ftp'd blah blah blah and now loading ok. Ain't hacking fun 
Cheers mrtickle.


----------



## mrtickle

Hooray!!


----------



## Fozzie

Feature request, please mrtickle:

When looking at the orphaned season passes page, the channel for the season pass is displayed in the 'title' column against the actual season pass. Would it be possible to somehow display the channel(s) for the new/orphaned season passes in the 'Matches found from title search' column, against each match?

Thanks


----------



## mrtickle

Bah, I wanted to add stuff like that and then do a surprise release! You've guessed in advance 

I definitely want to do that, similar to how the TiVo UI does it on the alphabet grid screens. It would be good to spot false positives at a glance (eg "Lost" on Aventure One is not a split SP for the C4/E4/E4P1 series).

I thought I'd have to do a rewrite to add this because I had trouble nesting RetryTransactions before, but I think I've thought of a way to bodge it. Hmm.


----------



## Fozzie

Sounds great. I'll PM you next time, so I don't spoil the surprise!

This app is certainly getting a lot of use; not sure that's a good thing though?!


----------



## mrtickle

Yes it's a pity one person at the source can't run simple checks like these before sending out the data rather than lots of end-users 

More or less cracked it, just debugging and polishing now.


----------



## mrtickle

Here's a beta of the next version - should be self explanatory hopefully. Enjoy. It was quite hard to describe the errors in the new key table at the bottom!

I haven't done the coding for the red dots yet (which will mark a "definite" split SP), but that will be a subset of the orange dots (which currently mark a "possible" split SP). With the channels printed too it's quite easy to judge what is a real error, so this'll do for now.


----------



## Fozzie

Me likes - a lot 

[pedant]Could we have the case of the showings in the matches column the same as in the title column i.e. 'Like This' instead of 'LIKE THIS'.[/pedant]

[megapedant]An extra space in the column 'Title search match (TmsId) - channel(episodes)' i.e. Title search match (TmsId) - channel (episodes)[/megapedant]

Great stuff mrtickle 

Edit: Can you have a look at "Bad Lads' Army Officer Class" (SH868354) - I've got an SP on ITV1MER that is showing up with progs on ITV1MER and ITV2 but with the double tick icon.

Desperate Housewives (SH672318) is doing the same, with showings on C4 & E4.

Click Online (SH370849) is doing the same, with showings on BBC24 & BBC1STH.


----------



## mrtickle

Glad you like it!

I can't change the case without rewriting the search I'm afraid - I use the same search as the rest of TiVoweb, which filters a load of special characters (apostraphes etc) which would foul it up; then removes "The", "A" in titles, etc and returns a result in upper case.
The "channel(episodes)" with no space in the header is deliberate, to properly match what appears lower down. 

Not sure what you mean by the others - the ITV and BBC multiple-channels-on-same-number bug is a real headache which you'll notice the rest of TiVoWeb gets wrong. I'll look tonight.


----------



## Fozzie

Aha, I see what's going on.

An SP that has *no* showings on its own channel but *does* have showings on other channels (with same TmsId) gets a blue blob - as expected.

An SP that *does* have showings on its own channel* and *has showings on other channels (again, same TmsId) gets a double tick - I would have also expected a blue blob? I thought double ticks were only for SPs with showings on its own channel and nowhere else?

Hope that's a bit clearer?!


----------



## mrtickle

Fozzie said:


> Aha, I see what's going on.
> 
> An SP that has *no* showings on its own channel but *does* have showings on other channels (with same TmsId) gets a blue blob - as expected.


Yes. Of course I'm open to ideas if there is a better (consise!) way of explaining it in the key, or a different split of ocurrence/colour logic. I don't want too many colours though, it's complicated enough as it is 

My idea of the blue is so that you can have a SP for, say, 5th Gear on Five. You spot the blue 5th Gear on Discovery and then set a SP on that channel too to pick up some old repeats, just because you can - not because you're missing anything or there is any data problem.



> An SP that *does* have showings on its own channel


Which immediately gives it a double-tick, do not pass Go or collect £200... 



> * and *has showings on other channels (again, same TmsId) gets a double tick - I would have also expected a blue blob? I thought double ticks were only for SPs with showings on its own channel and nowhere else?


The way I've coded it, if there are some upcoming showings on its own channel it'll get a double-tick, as usual. It's a properly working SP. Showings on other channels, if there are any, don't come into it. Otherwise lots of perfectly legitmate SPs will suddenly stop getting double-ticks.



> Hope that's a bit clearer?!


Yes it's clearer, thanks for your explanation. Hope the answer makes sense!

I'm quietly pleased with this version actually. "Lost" doesn't complain about the other series on Adventure One, my collection of "Horizon" SPs which are split to shreds give info lines without complaining because I'm not missing anything on BBC2; and even "Doctor Who" on BBC1 is tamed .


----------



## Fozzie

Understood. I knew it had to be to do with either my logic or your logic. I'll go with yours 

I think the words are fine too  Perhaps worth putting the double tick in the legend with words to the effect of what you said above.


----------



## mrtickle

Good idea.


----------



## Fozzie

Is this a bug? I would have expected both SPs to have the double-tick icon.


----------



## mrtickle

Er, it's a feature (of tivoweb's search that I use)! It is to do with whether you have upcoming episodes scheduled for that SP (ie double-tick entries in "view upcoming" from TiVo's UI.

I'll wager that if you do a Title search in TiVoweb of those series, the double-tick doesn't appear there either. If you do a Title search of another series where you do have scheduled ToDo items, the double-ticks will appear.

I need to add more logic to the orange blob code to work around this.


----------



## Fozzie

You wager correct  Or at least I think you do; the two SPs in the capture had only just been created or re-ordered and so there probably weren't any scheduled episodes. Now I've just checked, there are scheduled recordings and so the orange blob has changed to a double tick.

I've just looked at another orange blobbed SP which has two upcoming episodes; one has a single tick (I guess where I changed the Save Until) and the other not scheduled due to conflicts. Your 'fine tuning' will pick this up too?


----------



## mrtickle

Well I hope so . Give this version a whirl. If it works ok after a few days I'll make it a proper release.


----------



## Fozzie

Looks good so far. Did you do something with the table formatting? The 'title search match' column boxes don't quite line up; I'm sure they did before? Perhaps just me!

Quick question: the blue blobs - when you say 'Exact SP match', do you mean title, TmsId or both? I've got blue blobs for:

Hell's Kitchen (SH664967) ITV1MER - _[blue blob]_ HELLS KITCHEN USA (SH884991) - ITV2(3)
(Should this be a green blob?)

Match of the Day (SH327748) BBC1STH - _[double tick]_ MATCH OF THE DAY (SH327748) - BBC1STH(2)
_[blue blob]_ MATCH OF THE DAY 2 (SH683669) - BBC2(1)
(Not sure what colour the second match falls in to - green again?!)

Thanks


----------



## mrtickle

I haven't changed the formatting - they won't line up unless the double-tick on your installation of TW is the same size as the blobs.

The blue currently means you have *a* SP somewhere on some channel for that series. But I am rapidly getting buried under the twisted logic of it all even with my own notes I've made!

I can't recreate your setup (I can't create an ITV1 Hell's Kitchen SP now). I did create a MOTD SP on BBC1, and it matches two items - the main series (double tick), and MOTD2 which gets a green blob (because it's on BBC2 and my MOTD SP is on BBC1). If you have a MOTD2 SP somewhere else that would explain why you get a blue blob?

Can you also test with the previous version?


----------



## mrtickle

Here's the next version then. Reworked logic, and a key table which describes the code as precisely as I can 

Ps. Look at "House on the Strand"


----------



## Fozzie

Ok, I think I'm with the plot.

I would put the orange blob in the key above the blue blob (because it's the worst case scenario and what we're mainly looking for).

The blue blob - I've got one here:

55 Degrees North (SH868305) BBC1STH _[blue blob]_ 55 DEGREES NORTH (SH868305) - UKDRMA(4)

I definitely don't have another SP for that series elsewhere (which was the case for the Match of the Day case earlier). I presume that it is blue because as described in your key, the showings match an SP 'somewhere' which in this case is this one, but is blue because the showings are on another channel.

Might I suggest the wording for blue:

Matches the TmsId of one of your SPs somewhere (including possibly this one). Episodes in the match are NOT on the same channel as this SP. Consider creating extra SPs or a Wishlist.

(Changes underlined)

I've got an SP for House which brings up 18 programmes although interestingly, one of them isn't House on the Strand!

I'll PM you a screen grab to see if the layout is the same as you get.


----------



## mrtickle

Fozzie said:


> Ok, I think I'm with the plot.


cool 



> I would put the orange blob in the key above the blue blob (because it's the worst case scenario and what we're mainly looking for).


Hmm, I've re-ordered it like that from best to worst (then green) so that the SP icon could be at the top. Reluctant to change it again.



> The blue blob - I've got one here:
> 
> 55 Degrees North (SH868305) BBC1STH _[blue blob]_ 55 DEGREES NORTH (SH868305) - UKDRMA(4)
> 
> I definitely don't have another SP for that series elsewhere (which was the case for the Match of the Day case earlier). I presume that it is blue because as described in your key, the showings match an SP 'somewhere' which in this case is this one, but is blue because the showings are on another channel.


Correct. My idea of blue is to give you a chance to create an SP for UK Drama, perhaps it is showing an older season that you haven't seen, and you didn't know UK Drama showed it as well as BBC1. For this reason I don't want that to get a double-tick, even though the TmsID is a perfect match.



> Might I suggest the wording for blue:
> 
> Matches one of your SPs somewhere (including possibly this one). Episodes in the match are NOT on the same channel as this SP. Consider creating extra SPs or a Wishlist.
> 
> (Changes underlined)


Ta. I did have a longer version a bit like that but I didn't like it spilling onto two lines . Blue also has to cover the case where there is a split SP, and so you've created two of them with different TmsIDs on the same channel. I think. I'm confusing myself now so will stop.

Edit: Hey, you've changed your wording! 

Blue can also appear when the TmsID doesn't match, so your updated wording would be wrong. Remember I've simply described what the code currently does.



> I've got an SP for House which brings up 18 programmes although interestingly, one of them isn't House on the Strand!


It's on BBCR7. Do you have that in Channels I Receive, if not add it and do a full restart of TiVoweb.


----------



## mrtickle

Here is an example of the "other" case blue appears, using my Room 101 SPs.

SP22 gets a blue blob to tell me that SH326141 is also available, should I want to create an SP for it*. It is not a TmsId match. There are no upcoming eps of SP22 (SH501906) on its channel (BBC2).

*I'm not intending to change it to check and see if I already have one - it's slow enough and hammers the Tivo enough as it is! Each SP doesn't know about the other SPs I have.

SP23 gets a double tick because it's a match and has upcoming eps on BBC2. If I didn't have SP23, then the blob for SP22 would have been orange and warned me about it more sternly.

Hope this clarifies it and brightens up someone's evening!

Edit: this means my "Episodes in the match are not on the same channel as this SP" text is wrong because the episodes in the match (some on BBC2) are on the same channel as this SP (BBC2). argh!

Yellow's still unused...


----------



## Fozzie

mrtickle said:


> Hmm, I've re-ordered it like that from best to worst (then green) so that the SP icon could be at the top. Reluctant to change it again.


Understood. It just seemed more natural to me to go from worst to best; I can feel a local edit coming on 



> Correct. My idea of blue is to give you a chance to create an SP for UK Drama, perhaps it is showing an older season that you haven't seen, and you didn't know UK Drama showed it as well as BBC1. For this reason I don't want that to get a double-tick, even though the TmsID is a perfect match.


Yep, that's how I understood it which is good.



> Ta. I did have a longer version a bit like that but I didn't like it spilling onto two lines .


Blue and amber already flow on to 2 lines on my screen at 1024x768 



> SP22 gets a blue blob to tell me that SH326141 is also available, should I want to create an SP for it*. It is not a TmsId match. There are no upcoming eps of SP22 (SH501906) on its channel (BBC2).


Yep, blue because there is a valid SP for that TmsID elsewhere (SP23). If SP23 wasn't there then the blob would be orange. That's what I thought I was saying in "Matches the TmsId of one of your SPs somewhere (including possibly this one). Episodes in the match are NOT on the same channel as this SP. Consider creating extra SPs or a Wishlist." i.e. the blob will be blue if either there are showings with the same TmsId on another channel OR showings with another TmsId that has an SP for it.



> SP23 gets a double tick because it's a match and has upcoming eps on BBC2. If I didn't have SP23, then the blob for SP22 would have been orange and warned me about it more sternly.


Agreed, which is why I think my text for blue is correct. 

Edit: After re-reading your last post there are three scenarios for the blue blob, so how about the following text instead:

"Matches the TmsId of one of your SPs somewhere (including possibly this one). Episodes are either on the same channel but with a different TmsId OR have an SP on a different channel (that may or may not have the same TmsId).

Edit 2: Now I'm talking rubbish. How can I say it matches the TmsId then say it may not! Ok, final go:

"Matches one of your SPs somewhere (including possibly this one). Episodes are either on the same channel but with a different TmsId OR have an SP on a different channel (that may or may not have the same TmsId). Consider creating extra SPs or a Wishlist.



> *I'm not intending to change it to check and see if I already have one - it's slow enough and hammers the Tivo enough as it is! Each SP doesn't know about the other SPs I have.


It would be nice but no point in killing TiVo!



> It's on BBCR7. Do you have that in Channels I Receive, if not add it and do a full restart of TiVoweb.


I've not got it set up as a channel I receive. I'll have a look later.


----------



## mrtickle

I think I'd split blue into two, if anything. It's in the code in two places so there are two ways it can appear. Should've been two colours all along really. Trying to describe them in an English sentence is proving too hard


----------



## Fozzie

mrtickle said:


> Trying to describe them in an English sentence is proving too hard


That it is 

P.S. Where'd red go? Subsumed into orange?


----------



## cwaring

I am now getting the same error as Post #9 (though only running standard TW) and it won't go away. Done an MFSCHECK and a re-boot. Any other ideas?


----------



## Fozzie

I think you'll find the answer it "it happens". It could be because she's busy doing all sorts of things in the background and just doen't have time to play at the moment! Try again sometime later.


----------



## mrtickle

Yup. A limitation of TiVoweb/TiVo. This module really hammers the database, and sometimes it doesn't want to play even with a cachecard!


----------



## cwaring

Yeah. It worked fine this morning. I'll remember that


----------



## billnbell

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_gdchecker '/datevschannel/4' ''
expected integer but got "22.1"
while executing
"lsort -integer [array names channeltablenum]"
(procedure "action_datevschannel" line 41)
invoked from within
"action_datevschannel $chan $path $env"
(procedure "::action_gdchecker" line 18)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## sanderton

Same as in your post in the other thread.

We don't have Local Channels here in the UK, so our channel numbers are always integers so we don't see this error.

Removing the -integer in the lsort command should remove the error, but may intoduce other bugs - try it!


----------



## mrtickle

Ta for that! I wonder if it worked? No report back, I see . I can't say I'm surprised - the error report, such that it was, didn't have the common courtesy to say one single word about what was wrong, what she'd tried, where she lived, or anything. I'm expected to be a mind reader and provide a fix too? I think not! So I ignored it when the email arrived (I subscribe to this thread). None of us are being paid for this!


----------



## spitfires

I've ported v1.05j so that it works seamlessly under both TW & TWP. (The version supplied with TWP 2 is badly broken).

Simply delete your existing gdchecker in the modules directory (may be called gdchecker.itcl or gdchecker105j.itcl) and replace with this one. Works the same as before.

Tested in TW 1.9.4, TWP 1.3, 2.0, 2.1

.


----------



## PhilG

When I run this on my Alt-EPG Tivo, it behaves oddly

The "custom list of channels" works just fine

The "Favourite channels" (perhaps because I have NO favourite channels, lists a year and a halfs worth of dates across the top and NO channels down the left side at all



Code:


	F		JAN	FEB	MAR	APR	MAY	JUN	JUL	AUG	SEP	OCT	NOV	DEC	JAN	FEB	MAR	APR	MAY	JUN	JUL	AUG
A		 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	 1	 2	 3	 4	 5	 6	 7	 8	 9	10	11	12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19	20	21	22	23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	31	 1	 2
NUM	V	CALLSIGN	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M	T	W	T	F	S	S	M

"Channels I watch" lists ALL my selected channels down the left side and NO dates across the top



Code:


	F		
A	
NUM	V	CALLSIGN
0	 	NoNag
101	 	BBC1EM
102	 	BBC2
103	 	ITV1CEN
104	 	C4
105	 	CH5
106	 	SKY1
107	 	SKYLIVI
108	 	SKYAT
109	 	WATCHUK
110	 	GOLDE
111	 	DAVE
112	 	COMCN
113	 	UNIVCUK
114	 	SYFYUNI
115	 	BBC3

I'm sure it didn't do this with the Tribune guide data....

(oh and I tried with 1.05j AND 1.05k)


----------



## mrtickle

PhilG said:


> When I run this on my Alt-EPG Tivo, it behaves oddly
> 
> The "custom list of channels" works just fine


You were lucky. If ANY of the channels in the table it is building contains no proper guide data, you'll get an empty table. So if other people see this behaviour, that's why.



> The "Favourite channels" (perhaps because I have NO favourite channels, lists a year and a halfs worth of dates across the top and NO channels down the left side at all


Yes. So just add some favourite channels (and do a full restart of tivoweb for it to read the new channel lists). It assumes you will have some favourite channels. This is by design.



> "Channels I watch" lists ALL my selected channels down the left side and NO dates across the top


See above. One of the "Channels I watch" in your list is empty of data for the period. My money's on "NoNag", which is a special hack channel present in the lineup to stop tivo bugging us all in case the guide data gets down to only a few days.



> I'm sure it didn't do this with the Tribune guide data....
> 
> (oh and I tried with 1.05j AND 1.05k)


Yep, Tribune's data was different. We're in a new world now 

Spitfires has very kindly taken on development so I've given him my last beta version of un-released code. When he's finished with that and released it you'll have a better version. But you should still remove NoNag and add some favourites.


----------



## sjp

and the last of the long lost finally appears (well for the first time in a year)


----------



## spitfires

PhilG said:


> "Channels I watch" lists ALL my selected channels down the left side and NO dates across the top





mrtickle said:


> If ANY of the channels in the table it is building contains no proper guide data, you'll get an empty table.


Fixed in next release.



PhilG said:


> The "Favourite channels" (perhaps because I have NO favourite channels, lists a year and a halfs worth of dates across the top and NO channels down the left side at all





mrtickle said:


> It assumes you will have some favourite channels. This is by design.


"Idiot Message" added to next release. 

.


----------



## PhilG

spitfires said:


> "Idiot Message" added to next release.


You do realise that the more idiot-proof you are the better the idiot you find 

Phil G

PS Thanks for the ui script fix for my missing actors


----------



## PhilG

I'm sure this is a coincidence, but since I installed spitfires new ui scrip, guide data checker is now failing with



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_gdchecker '/datevschannel/4' ''
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

    while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
    (procedure "gdchecker_listingsrow" line 16)
    invoked from within
"gdchecker_listingsrow $chan $fsid $startsecs $endsecs $maxtosample"
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Schedule" "$stationid:$day:" 10 {
		append listingsoutputstr [gdchecker_listingsrow $chan $fsid $startsecs $endse..."
    (procedure "gdchecker_listings" line 56)
    invoked from within
"gdchecker_listings	$chan "/$stationid/$i" $maxtosample"
    (procedure "gdchecker_datelinks" line 80)
    invoked from within
"gdchecker_datelinks $chan $overallminday $overallmaxday $stationfsid"
    (procedure "action_datevschannel" line 123)
    invoked from within
"action_datevschannel $chan $path $env"
    (procedure "::action_gdchecker" line 25)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Or is something else broken??

Phil G

EDIT!

Unexpected Tivo reboot this evening & now the guide data checker works just fine


----------



## mrtickle

I have now done a full release of the next version, 1.06b, which incorporates spitfires' additions both in the above release and since then plus some of my own.

I don't have time to follow two fora so I've created a thread for it on the AltEPG forum.

http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=949
Thanks


----------

